# Waiting for Model 3, but my lease is up now!



## alsojohnson (Feb 13, 2017)

Just wanted to share...

Some people might be in the same position as me: I have a Model 3 reservation, but my current car's lease is up now. I don't want to lease another car for four years as I hope the 3 will be available in two.

So I decided to take over someone else's lease (found a really good deal for 27 months). It's an option worth considering. The seller usually pays all the fees, and will sometimes even offer a cash incentive. There are websites devoted to these transactions, and I know at least one car dealership in Toronto that specializes in it.

Now, back to the waiting game. Thanks for reading!

Johnson


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I can understand your predicament for sure. When I leased my Lincoln I timed it in such a way for it to expire in April 2018 thinking at the time Tesla would be late with Model 3 by a few months and to give it some leeway.

I reserved in-store March 31st so I think I'm very close to the top, not as much as my buddies @Buh-Bye-ICE and @Mad Hungarian but close


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

I fell into the same category when my A4 was rear-ended and declared a write-off just before Christmas. With (hopefully) only a bit more than a year to go I really didn't want to commit to anything serious so I tracked down a great deal on a used 2013 Volt. Thought the loss of AWD and power would kill me but I actually am rather impressed with it, much more fun than I expected. And I don't even have to worry about what to do with it when the 3 arrives as my better half has already called dibs (and now steals it anytime I'm not looking). Also makes a great set of EV training wheels


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

alsojohnson said:


> Just wanted to share...
> 
> Some people might be in the same position as me: I have a Model 3 reservation, but my current car's lease is up now. I don't want to lease another car for four years as I hope the 3 will be available in two.
> 
> ...


You can also buy your car at the end of the lease.


----------



## WaitingForTesla (Apr 8, 2016)

TrevP said:


> I can understand your predicament for sure. When I leased my Lincoln I timed it in such a way for it to expire in April 2018 thinking at the time Tesla would be late with Model 3 by a few months and to give it some leeway.
> 
> I reserved in-store March 31st so I think I'm very close to the top, not as much as my buddies @Buh-Bye-ICE and @Mad Hungarian but close


but you're in Canada.. so aren't you looking at early 2018 even with a snowball's chance in hell?


----------



## Shogun (Apr 6, 2016)

Need some help here. Just moved from TX to WI and my rear wheel drive two seater will not make it through a real winter. I just looked up the delivery estimator in my Tesla account and it's stating that the dual motor version will not be available till Sept-Nov of 2018. I'm looking for a used, cheap, safe alternative $10K US or cheaper to get me through the year and beyond. I looked at a couple Nissan Leafs (ugly cars btw) but not sure how they handle in snow or the 35 min one way drive to work. I'm OK going with an ICE car instead (ugh) but wondering if anyone has any suggestions either electric or ICE. Thoughts? Thanks!!!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Shogun said:


> Need some help here. Just moved from TX to WI and my rear wheel drive two seater will not make it through a real winter.


The problem with RWD cars in snow is due to having the heavy engine up front. The rear drive wheels have very little weight over them, making them more likely to spin.

That is _not _an issue with an electric car. In an electric car, the motor driving the rear wheels is right between the rear wheels. The weight of the battery is evenly distributed. A front-wheel drive _electric _car has no advantage in the snow over a rear-wheel drive_ electric_ car.


----------



## Gizmo (Jun 16, 2017)

garsh said:


> The problem with RWD cars in snow is due to having the heavy engine up front. The rear drive wheels have very little weight over them, making them more likely to spin.
> 
> That is _not _an issue with an electric car. In an electric car, the motor driving the rear wheels is right between the rear wheels. The weight of the battery is evenly distributed. A front-wheel drive _electric _car has no advantage in the snow over a rear-wheel drive_ electric_ car.


I would imagine the rear motor would be lighter (or at least the same weight) as a ICE rear differential though, where the benefit _should_ lie is the weight distribution is almost 50/50 on the Model 3, 
without a decent percentage of the weight being over the driven wheels you will not get traction in snow / ice.


Weight distribution:
47% front, 53% rear (Model 3)
48% front, 52% rear (Model 3 Long Range)


----------



## David Chittenden (Sep 12, 2017)

alsojohnson said:


> Just wanted to share...
> 
> Some people might be in the same position as me: I have a Model 3 reservation, but my current car's lease is up now. I don't want to lease another car for four years as I hope the 3 will be available in two.
> 
> ...


Short-term car lease until your Model 3 arrives.

Our Model 3 came earlier than expected and we have a short-term Electric Ford Fusion lease we would like to get out of. We leased it to see if we would want to go electric and it is a great car to start the transition. This high mileage lease runs through end of this year so timing may be right for you if you are on the wait list. We would like to get out of lease asap so make us an offer. Car is in excellent condition, loaded, has car pool lane stickers and you would also get a $430 rebate from SCE if you are in their service territory(if not, your utility may also have a similar program). I will also let you test drive the Model 3 .

Call or email me for details - assuming a Ford lease is pretty easy- they tell me 
David Chittenden
424-254-4606
[email protected]


----------

